# '07 Orca pricing now on Orbea-USA website



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

www.orbea-usa.com

I built one on the website with Sram Force and Rolf Vigor wheels and it gave an MSPR of just under $5000.00, which is about what the '06 ORca with DuraAce priced out at.

Pretty sweet that the lower pricing of the Sram Force negates the increase in price of the new '07 Orca frame. Not to mention it is lighter and stiffer. It gave a weight of about 15.6 lbs. Now I am having a bit of buyers remorse for my recent '06 Orca. Oh well, maybe I can change out in a couple years. I still love my ride big time...


----------

